# NBC app - content available to cannucks!



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Get it.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

which NBC app? there are a few in there


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

darkscot said:


> which NBC app? there are a few in there


You read my mind. There are scores of NBC apps.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Live dangerously beejaconbeejacon

Search for NBC, it's the first one. It was added this week.

How do you post a link to an app when you're using an iPad?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks wintoo!

seems to be working except for the top menu links, but i was watching parts of shows to check it out.

i just need HBO, Showtime and AMC to come out with similar apps (even if I have to pay for episodes) and it'll look like my TV cancellation earlier this year was a good choice (haven't missed it so far


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok, first result is NBC Sports Mibile. No thanks. Not into sports that much


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

darkscot said:


> Ok, first result is NBC Sports Mibile. No thanks. Not into sports that much


It's an iPad app, sorry I should have said that.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like you need to be signed into the U.S. Store to get this app. Here's the link: NBC.com - NBC APP - NBC Official Site

Works great! Thanks for the headsup!:clap:


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

DDKD726 said:


> Looks like you need to be signed into the U.S. Store to get this app. Here's the link: NBC.com - NBC APP - NBC Official Site
> 
> Works great! Thanks for the headsup!:clap:


it's working for me and i'm in the cdn store


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

DDKD726 said:


> Looks like you need to be signed into the U.S. Store to get this app. Here's the link: NBC.com - NBC APP - NBC Official Site
> 
> Works great! Thanks for the headsup!:clap:


Interesting. It was in the Cdn store the other day, but it's gone now. I still have it on my iPad and it still works. 

We'll see how long it works.

Margaret


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

NBC isn not important 
I want abc app to be available here!!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

It's no longer working. I went into it this morning and I'm getting the "this content is not available outside of the US".


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Oakbridge said:


> It's no longer working. I went into it this morning and I'm getting the "this content is not available outside of the US".


Darn. But it was fun while it lasted.


----------

